# May their memory be everlasting



## njspartiatisa

Hi

I consider myself to be speak Greek pretty well.  However every so often, I forget some phrases.  So, please help me in translating: "May their memory be eternal/everlasting."

It's on the tip of my tongue, and I just can't remember the entire phrase.

Thanks again and Xristos Anesti to all


----------



## modus.irrealis

Hi, and welcome. I think you're thinking of αιωνία αυτών η μνήμη - or some variation of that.


----------



## Billopoulos

Probably yes!

You can also say: Αιωνία η μνήμη τους


----------



## anthodocheio

Γεια σου Σπαρτιάτισσα, καλώς ήρθες στο φόρουμ και..
Χριστός Ανέστη σε όλους..

Μαλλόν δεν έχω να προσφέρω κάτι άλλο, απλά εμένα μου έρχεται στο μυαλό με άλλη σειρά. "Αιωνία τους η μνήμη" και "Αιωνία η μνήμη αυτών".

Όλα είναι σωστά. 
Variations as said modus..

Τα λέμε..


----------



## modus.irrealis

anthodocheio said:


> Αιωνία τους η μνήμη



Πριν απαντήσω, κοίταξα πρώτα στο Google για να δω με ποιο τρόπο λέγεται πιο συχνά, και βρήκα ότι αυτό το "αιωνία τους η μνήμη" είχε τα περισσότερα αποτελέσματα, αλλά μου φάνηκε λίγο παράξενο και είπα ας πω αυτό που λένε στην εκκλησία γιατί σίγουρα δεν είναι λάθος. Και γι' αυτό ήθελα να ξέρω αν είναι πραγματικά παράξενο -- εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το "τους" ειναί εκεί μετά το "αιωνία", εκτός αν είναι η φράση λέξη προς λέξη απ' το "αιωνία αυτών η μνήμη". Αν ήταν μετά το "μνήμη", όπως είναι στη φράση που έδωσε ο Billopoulos, εντάξει, αλλά φαίνεται έτσι και στους άλλους ή κάνω λάθος;


----------



## anthodocheio

modus.irrealis said:


> Πριν απαντήσω, κοίταξα πρώτα στο Google για να δω με ποιο τρόπο λέγεται πιο συχνά, και βρήκα ότι αυτό το "αιωνία τους η μνήμη" είχε τα περισσότερα αποτελέσματα, αλλά μου φάνηκε λίγο παράξενο και είπα ας πω αυτό που λένε στην εκκλησία γιατί σίγουρα δεν είναι λάθος. Και γι' αυτό ήθελα να ξέρω αν είναι πραγματικά παράξενο -- εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το "τους" ειναί εκεί μετά το "αιωνία", εκτός αν είναι η φράση λέξη προς λέξη απ' το "αιωνία αυτών η μνήμη". Αν ήταν μετά το "μνήμη", όπως είναι στη φράση που έδωσε ο Billopoulos, εντάξει, αλλά φαίνεται έτσι και στους άλλους ή κάνω λάθος;


 
Καλημέρα modus!
Εγώ αυτό που έχω να πω είναι πως και οι τρεις εκδοχές, χωρίς αυτή του Μπιλλόπουλου, είναι αυτές που ακούγονται στην εκκλησία. Και εγώ μ'αυτό το σκεπτικό απάντησα...


----------



## ireney

Modus σκέψου λίγο αρχαία ελληνικά (που ξέρω ότι ξέρεις πολύ καλά). Θα σου φαινόταν περίεργο αν ήταν σε γενική και στα αρχαία; Τσου. Ούτε αν ήταν σε δοτική (hint!! hint!!) . Είναι "για αυτούς" όχι "η μνήμη τους" (Αιώνια/αιωνία για αυτούς η μνήμη, may the memory be eternal for them).

The same goes for e.g. "Με γεια τους με χαρά τους" although here "τους" has a sort of "double role".


----------



## parakseno

modus.irrealis said:


> να ξέρω αν είναι πραγματικά *παράξενο*



Somebody calling my name? 

Just wanted to add that there is an expression in Romanian too which would be the exact rendering of the Greek one (I mean EVEN the word order). It goes like this: "Veşnica lor pomenire" (smth like: "eternal their remembrance").


----------



## modus.irrealis

Ευχαριστώ.



ireney said:


> Modus σκέψου λίγο αρχαία ελληνικά (που ξέρω ότι ξέρεις πολύ καλά). Θα σου φαινόταν περίεργο αν ήταν σε γενική και στα αρχαία; Τσου. Ούτε αν ήταν σε δοτική (hint!! hint!!) . Είναι "για αυτούς" όχι "η μνήμη τους" (Αιώνια/αιωνία για αυτούς η μνήμη, may the memory be eternal for them).



Λοιπόν, σαν shorthand για το "αιωνία (να) τους (είναι) η μνήμη"? Όμως δεν ήταν οι λέξεις που με μπερδεύανε αλλά η τάξη τους -- το αρχαίο δεν θα με πείραζε γιατί το "αυτών" μου φαίνεται πιο "ελεύθερο" απ' το "τους", και θα νόμιζα πως το "τους", αφού κάπου πρέπει να κολλήσει, θα προτιμούσε να πάει με το "μνήμη" αντί το "αιωνία" αλλά κατάλαβα τώρα.


----------



## ireney

Modus that's a common mistake. Modern Greek you see is not as "flexible" as ancient Greek but is still very, very flexible  Plus, there are many syntactical phenomena and whatnot that have survived but we just don't think about them.

Take another expression altogether for example (although if we keep this conversation up I'll have to moderate us and make a different topic out of these posts  ).
"Έλα μου". Το μου εδώ είναι .. αιτιατική προσωπική χαριστική (για χάρη μου). Ή το " Γιαχαμπίμπι, γιαλελέλι, χόρεψε μου τσιφτετέλι"  Το μου και πάλι είναι "για μένα", "για χάρη μου"


----------

